# Octopus v. Shark



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 30, 2007)

Check it out: 

[video=youtube;xDUxjX1Kw_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDUxjX1Kw_c[/video]


----------



## etexas (Jun 30, 2007)

I liked jaws as a kid sooooooooooooo...........go Shark go!


----------

